# Paint GURU looking for quality Chicago Union Painters



## paint_booger

The Paint GURU is looking for quality Chicago Union Painters. DC14 cards please. Are there any good painters out there?


----------



## plazaman

just curious, what are the hourly rates for union painters?


----------



## rick14446

*quality painter!!*

You still looking for quality union painters??... I know one!! (moving 2 the Chi. area)

Rick


----------



## Jack_Koker

paint_booger said:


> The Paint GURU is looking for quality Chicago Union Painters. DC14 cards please. Are there any good painters out there?


I am a union painter with 16 years union experience, I am now 40 and a very fit non-smoker. I live in NW IN, but am only about 30 min outside of the city. I had been running work for a IL union contractor, sellentin painting out of frankfort/mokena for the last 4.5 years, until my checks bounced and I quit. If you still have positions open I'd be interested in speaking with you.

Jack Koker


----------



## spartan

Paint guru I am a dc14 painter with 14 years exp. I've been working for National Decorating for the last 8 1/2 years. I can E mail you pics of my work, i have exp. in faux,woodgraining,goldleaf,venician plaster,punch list,boom, lifts and stage.


----------



## stormcrow

Hello, my name is Rudy Tarde, I am a journeyman painter from district council 14 and have been since 1978, I have done residential as well as comercial. I am hard working and a non smoker.
You may contact me at 773-425-7747
Thank you.


----------



## jcopin

Any chance you are still loooking for decorators with cards?


----------



## psjgggoff

*apprentice painter with local 14 with 15 years non union exp*

If you are looking for an apprentice out of 14 with 15 years of exp I sure would like a chance. I can paint right along with the best. You can reach me at 630-359-5090 thank you 
Paul E Goff


----------



## shecanpaint123

Hello my name is Heather ,I have a dc14 card, I have been a painter for 10 years . I have experience in comercial and resedential i have been laid off of work for 9 months from Ascher Brother's painting .I am very dependable,neat , clean, and detail oriented . If you need a good painter please consider me !! Thanks Heather Ojeda (773)865-0070


----------



## Workaholic

Threads over a year old. Maybe the boog fired who ever got the job and is now looking for newbies.


----------



## albpainting

right here!!! 25 years experience.. brush roll spray applications! experienced foreman worked for major painting contractors in the past.
call Alan Lekkas 
708-271-7691


----------



## melter43

*looking for work*

Hi, my name is terry i am a union taper/painter since 1985 D.C.14 local union 265. I can run all taping tools,and i can also brush and roll. I have worked for some of chicago's biggest contractors since 1985. Recession hasn't helped. 1-708-612-2293


----------



## melter43

*looking for work*

Taper/painter looking for work very dependable. 1-708-612-2293 D.C.14


----------



## Erik Normann

paint_booger said:


> The Paint GURU is looking for quality Chicago Union Painters. DC14 cards please. Are there any good painters out there?


 
There are tons of guys not working. Check the halls.

If you are interested in an estimator, I am available. I do all my work on the computer so things are faster and have to paper costs or shipping of drawings


----------

